
WHERE WILL THE PRICE OF BITCOIN GET TO? - n6359604
https://medium.com/@amityapp/where-will-the-price-of-bitcoin-get-to-6529df4b2766
======
rednerrus
I don't buy the Bitcoin as a store of value argument. If it doesn't have some
functional aspect beyond value store it's not a value store.

I paid $50 to transfer $500 in BTC yesterday and it probably took more than an
hour to confirm. There are too many coins that have already solved these
problems for BTC to end up the winner.

